# copy befehl mit leerzeichen?



## quaker23 (20. Oktober 2004)

kann ich eine datei mit dos kopieren deren ziel und/oder quellpfad/verzeichniss ein leerzeichen enthält?

ich will eine datei ins verzeichnis c:\dokumente und einstellungen\.... kopieren

wegen der leerzeichen in "dokumente und einstellungen" sagt dos syntaxfehler,
schreibe ich alles zusammen wird der pfad nicht gefunden... was kann ich tun?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Wenn du den Pfad mit voran- und nachgestellten Anführungszeichen (") schreibst funktionierts auch mit Leerzeichen... ;-)

... "c:\dokumente und einstellungen\bla\pups\burp" ...

Gruß Tom


----------

